# getting cd's to the fire



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm a guy so I don't read instructions  , I hope I can get some of my cd's to the fire. I don't mind buying some but I have about 600 cd's and I was hoping I could rip these to mp3 & put them on there, does anyone know & thanks, I'll get to the instructions this weekend...thanks again...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

You could rip your CDs to iTunes or other music program and upload to amazon's cloud and get them from there to your Fire.  Uploading to the cloud takes a long time, but I've done that with my mp3s, even thou I haven't bought a Fire (yet).  : )


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> You could rip your CDs to iTunes or other music program and upload to amazon's cloud and get them from there to your Fire.


This works brilliantly, by the way. I've uploaded tons of music from my iTunes library (most of which were ripped from cds I own). It streams from the cloud perfectly and can be downloaded from the cloud to my Fire. And right now, for a low fee of $20/year you can get 20 gigs of space PLUS unlimited space for ALL your uploaded music, regardless of the source.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

The fire should have come with a CD drive! 

That's a knock on some reviews out there that say the Fire is missing this or that.

Yes I agree, use iTunes cause it's simple and easy, then turn on Amazon Cloud to upload.  You're golden.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm in the process of uploading my music to the Amazon Cloud.  (Apple's Cloud is more expensive, by the way. iTunes Match has limitations.  So Amazon's current deal mentioned above of $20/year for 20GBs of Cloud with unlimited storage for music is a steal!)  

Ripping in iTunes is easy; just make sure you're ripping in MP3 format (it's more widely used across all sorts of devices and programs.)


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

The Amazon cloud works great for music streaming.  I strongly recommend it.  I began uploading my music when the cloud storage became available earlier this year.  I also started buying music from Amazon instead of iTunes, to automatically get them in the cloud.

I've been streaming clould music to my Android phone using the Amazon app for several months now.  From time to time, I download music to my phone to make it available without using data.  I also stream to a web browser from time to time.  It has worked flawlessly for me.  When I got my Fire, I found all of my cloud music waiting for me and I easily downloaded a few favorites to have them available when I don't have wi-fi.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks for all the help , I'll start on that tonight...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Right after they started the Amazon cloud, I bought an mp3 album from them and they gave me unlimited music storage on their cloud.  I'm not sure if this is still an offer -- didn't think it was a limited time.

There is an option on uploading your music to the cloud where Amazon searches all the music on your computer.  It takes a LONG time, but I did it after they announced the fire.  Left my computer on for 4 days (I have a lot of music).  They also automatically put all my Amazon music purchases on it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Right after they started the Amazon cloud, I bought an mp3 album from them and they gave me unlimited music storage on their cloud. I'm not sure if this is still an offer -- didn't think it was a limited time.
> 
> There is an option on uploading your music to the cloud where Amazon searches all the music on your computer. It takes a LONG time, but I did it after they announced the fire. Left my computer on for 4 days (I have a lot of music). They also automatically put all my Amazon music purchases on it.


Are you sure it's unlimited for ALL music or just unlimited for all Amazon-purchased music?


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> You could rip your CDs to iTunes or other music program and upload to amazon's cloud and get them from there to your Fire. Uploading to the cloud takes a long time, but I've done that with my mp3s, even thou I haven't bought a Fire (yet). : )


Ditto here. They downloaded almost automatically to the Fire. I have to learn how to take some of them off now, though.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

DYB said:


> Are you sure it's unlimited for ALL music or just unlimited for all Amazon-purchased music?


It said "unlimited music" and didn't mention Amazon-purchased, but that may have been misleading. I really don't know. I just opened it and don't see the phrase now and don't know why it had it before and not now (maybe because I'm not uploading). It picked up a lot of stuff from my computer, including podcasts that I don't need.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

it took me 30+ hours to get all of my music off of my computer and uploaded to the Cloud but it was worth it. I don't use iTunes, but DH & DS#2 both do so I never had access to their music, nor they to mine, now with the cloud, it's ALL there.

The streaming from the cloud works GREAT, and so do the albums I pulled down to always have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Right after they started the Amazon cloud, I bought an mp3 album from them and they gave me unlimited music storage on their cloud. I'm not sure if this is still an offer -- didn't think it was a limited time.
> 
> There is an option on uploading your music to the cloud where Amazon searches all the music on your computer. It takes a LONG time, but I did it after they announced the fire. Left my computer on for 4 days (I have a lot of music). They also automatically put all my Amazon music purchases on it.





DYB said:


> Are you sure it's unlimited for ALL music or just unlimited for all Amazon-purchased music?


It was an initial offer...and I also think you got the offer if you signed up for the purchased addition...off to check.

Edit: Here's what the page says:


> Unlimited music space is currently available with any paid Cloud Drive storage plan. If you've previously purchased a subscription to Amazon Cloud Drive or purchased an album and qualified for a 20 GB upgrade, unlimited music space has been added for free for the duration of your existing plan term.


Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

So that's why it says I will have to renew in May 2012.. huh. oh well. $20 a year for unlimited music space when we are all audiophiles is great!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> Ditto here. They downloaded almost automatically to the Fire. I have to learn how to take some of them off now, though.


You can remove music by going to Amazon Cloud Drive > Your Cloud Drive. (Make sure it's not the Player you are launching.) There you will see all of your music and can delete it.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

DYB said:


> You can remove music by going to Amazon Cloud Drive > Your Cloud Drive. (Make sure it's not the Player you are launching.) There you will see all of your music and can delete it.


From what I can tell, all you have to do is find the item you want to delete, push down and hold it, and make selections from a popup menu if there is one. Otherwise, you can just push and hold and it's gone.

Lots of stuff shows on mine, but it may still be in the cloud. Too much stuff went to the cloud though. Also some albums only show track numbers so I have to go back and edit them to add track names, etc. with a freebie pgm called MP3Tag


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Betsy quoted Amazon:  "Unlimited music space is currently available with any paid Cloud Drive storage plan. If you've previously purchased a subscription to Amazon Cloud Drive or purchased an album and qualified for a 20 GB upgrade, unlimited music space has been added for free for the duration of your existing plan term."

This is how it applies to me.  I bought one mp3 album soon after they started the cloud, giving me the 20GB and then they added unlimited music space.  Forgot that it expires after a year unless I renew, but knew it at the time I bought the mp3 album and was given the 20GB.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.  I 'bought' a free album on Veteran's day. . . .I wonder if this counts. . . .pardon my ignorance, but how do I tell?


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> Also some albums only show track numbers so I have to go back and edit them to add track names, etc. with a freebie pgm called MP3Tag


Exactly what I need. Thanks!


----------

